# Trailer Help - Right Directional won't blink after install



## ober51 (Jun 30, 2009)

Guys, I have wired up the trailer and everything is getting power. However, the tail light on the right side (if you are looking at it from the back) will not flash when the blinker is engaged? I think it has to do with a ground wire, just not sure where I need to add a ground or where something is wrong.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

what kind of rig your pulling your trailer with?

make sure the bulb doesnt have a bad element (try swapping them) 

does your tail lights have 2 or 3 wires coming from them?

a quick check of the ground - if you have a test light stick the probe end against the bulb terminal, and the other end against a clean bare metal spot on your trailer. if it lights up stick it to your origional ground. if you dont have a test light just cut a jumper wire and hold it to the frame / light grnd wire


----------



## ober51 (Jun 30, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> what kind of rig your pulling your trailer with?
> 
> make sure the bulb doesnt have a bad element (try swapping them)
> 
> ...



Just started pouring here, so I had to come in. Thanks for the quick reply...

I am pulling with a Chevy Suburban. Every light works, the side markers and both tail lights. When I unlock the car, BOTH back lights blink. When I use the left blinker, it works. When I use the right blinker, nothing.

I then kept the lights on and while doing so, unbolted the light. It immediately went off once the light stopped making contact with the trailer.

On to your questions. The lights are brand new, the wiring is old. I decided to keep the wiring from the PO since he said it worked and I was getting all the lights to work. There are two wires coming from the lights, both connected to the wires running down the right side of the trailer frame. It gives juice, just no blinking, lol (yet blinks when I unlock and lock the car). I used a small jumper wire, still nothing. I dont have the test stick (at my gf's house) but the juice is there, must be something obvious and I'm just missing it.


----------



## Hard H2O (Jun 30, 2009)

One of these will insure that the tow vehicle is good to go:

7- and 4-Way Circuit Tester

Debug Plug

I use mine when the lights aren't working right. Then I am sure the problem is with the trailer and not the tow vehicle.

The socket on the truck was a bit dirty. I plugged in the debug plug. The LEDs were dim. Cleaned the plug and the lights were bright.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hard H2O said:


> One of these will insure that the tow vehicle is good to go:
> 
> 7- and 4-Way Circuit Tester
> 
> ...



Those are sweet, when I have some extra funds those will be a nice purchase. But for now, I hope to simply get these going without fancy stuff.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 30, 2009)

Someone on another forum suggested it is likely a wire problem - as both lights being lit indicates it is not a ground problem. I tend to agree seeing as the light goes on when its connected to the trailer and off when it is not. I am going to have to trace the turn signal wire all the way back to the harness and see where there might be a problem.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 30, 2009)

how do you have your side marker lights on your trailer wired in? It sounds like that side has both the tail light wire (brown) and the other wire (colored yellow or green is your turn signal) crossed some where. If it's connected with a butt connector, make sure the right wire is hooked up to only the one brown wire.

You wouldn't believe how many people just use a butt connector on those side markers and attached them to both wires. Some where those 2 wires (colored and the brown on that side) are touching somewhere...


----------



## ober51 (Jun 30, 2009)

russ010 said:


> how do you have your side marker lights on your trailer wired in? It sounds like that side has both the tail light wire (brown) and the other wire (colored yellow or green is your turn signal) crossed some where. If it's connected with a butt connector, make sure the right wire is hooked up to only the one brown wire.
> 
> You wouldn't believe how many people just use a butt connector on those side markers and attached them to both wires. Some where those 2 wires (colored and the brown on that side) are touching somewhere...



Hmm, thanks Russ. I think everything is connected properly, but I will double check. Like I said, I used the existing wiring. For example, I just unbolted the old side marker, pulled out the wire from there, cut the end, and put it into my new side marker and it worked. It's definitely the turn signal wire the more I think about it, just need to figure out where it's all fouled up.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 30, 2009)

The brake lights don't work on either side, and the blinker only works on the left side. It might be that the trailer light kit may need a ground the length of the trailer since it only has two wires coming out of the housing, and my other trailer light kit has three?

I might just rewire the whole thing with the new harness and stuff that came with the lights and call it a day. Hope it doesnt rain tomorrow so I can get it done.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think it's your ground... somewhere you have a bad connection. You might actually have a bad connection at your plugs... they could be somewhat corroded. 

Unhook your side markers and see what happens. That will let you know if your wires are crossed there. That was the same problem I had with my trailer from the previous owners wiring. I redid everything and spliced the side markers into the brown wire and everything started working.

I also changed the plug at the truck just because it was beat all to pieces (my father in-laws truck). When that didnt' make the difference I knew it had to be something on the trailer side.

one other thing... you do have your trailer attached to your vehicle when your testing don't you? That is how it should be grounded to the vehicle.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 30, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I don't think it's your ground... somewhere you have a bad connection. You might actually have a bad connection at your plugs... they could be somewhat corroded.
> 
> Unhook your side markers and see what happens. That will let you know if your wires are crossed there. That was the same problem I had with my trailer from the previous owners wiring. I redid everything and spliced the side markers into the brown wire and everything started working.
> 
> ...



It's definitely not the plug, as its almost brand new and it works with the other trailer. I know its with the wiring like you said. I think it may be the plug, but on the trailer side. I will take the markers out, but I think they are wired correctly, too, seeing as they are only connected to the brown wire. It may be the trailer plug, I did notice some green corrosion on one of the connections.

Might just be better off rewiring, but not before some tinkering tomorrow I think.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd go ahead and do the re-wire... it's really not that hard and it will take care of any future problems you have down the road... Do it right the first time and forget about it!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 1, 2009)

you need to ground the harness at the trailer tounge so the bolts in the taillights will ground them out

was the corrosion on your green (turn) wire? alittle corrosion is enough to open a circuit

the green/yeller are the turn circuits, brown is brake/ running light


----------



## ober51 (Jul 1, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> you need to ground the harness at the trailer tounge so the bolts in the taillights will ground them out
> 
> was the corrosion on your green (turn) wire? alittle corrosion is enough to open a circuit
> 
> the green/yeller are the turn circuits, brown is brake/ running light



THanks, LM. I am actually just replacing it all today, or as much as I can before class. Figured I would just do it right the first time.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 1, 2009)

no prob replacing its the best way to go anyway


i was in a hurry this morning and forgot to add i have a new harness laying in the tool box if you wanted to pay shipping i'd send it to ya


----------



## ober51 (Jul 1, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> no prob replacing its the best way to go anyway
> 
> 
> i was in a hurry this morning and forgot to add i have a new harness laying in the tool box if you wanted to pay shipping i'd send it to ya



Thanks man, but a bit too late, unfortunately. I went and bought the whole setup from West Marine (lights, side markers, harness, wires) for like 40 bucks. Oh well, thanks anyway, I appreciate the good gesture!


----------



## ober51 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it took about 2 hours when it was all said it done, but I wired it all up, connected it to the harness, spliced in the side markers, and everything works. If I can do it, anyone can do it, lol. It was the first time I've done any wiring, so I am happy. Thanks guys for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 2, 2009)

way to go man! Glad you got it working... and you can do anything if you put your mind to it and tell yourself you can (even if you get a little help from us) but that's what it's all about


----------



## ober51 (Jul 2, 2009)

russ010 said:


> way to go man! Glad you got it working... and you can do anything if you put your mind to it and tell yourself you can (even if you get a little help from us) but that's what it's all about



Haha, thanks Russ. I think maybe a lot of help from you guys, lol.


----------

